# VISA 189 Refused



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello Guys , 
I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry . 

Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back. 
They sent me a mail one month ago for the same .

I updated the the issue on email that this is a small india based organisatin and they don't maintain records and requested them to d the verification again . 

However 6 days before they sent me a refusal email . 

To prove my employment 

-.I have got a latest statement from same organisatin stating that I was working during the mentined tenure.

Also I have submitted them 2 affidavits 
1 . My declaration that I have worked with the organization and requesting a reverification.
2. Declaration from director of that organization that since he was busy he was not able to update the embassy guy with full details and stating that I was associated with the organisatin for the duration. 

Need your help guys ...

Is there any thing else I can do at this moment ? 

Can their decision change ?

Will I be eligible to get a refund if their decision can not change?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry buddy

does your refusal letter have the word "PIC 4020" ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

also when you were given 28 days to respond, did you send the extra documents within the 28 days?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...


Hi Sahil,

You can check the following link.

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...pplication-is-refused-or-my-visa-is-cancelled

If you have already visited the above given link and if it is of no use then I would recommend you to visit www.australiaforum.com and question "Mark Northam" through his own thread "Ask Mark".

In my view, he is registered MARA agent based in Australia and world seeks help from him. I have questioned many times when my case was in processing. Basically, your case has become complicated and when you will post a question on his thread, it is possible that he would say that he needs your documents to see and he might ask you to contact him through his official website. He charges heavy fees for consultation and if money is not a concern for you, I would recommend you to go and contact him.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...


Did you claim points for your work experience? Because, from what I've read is, that CO will not contact the company if you have not claimed points for your work experience. I would suggest speak to a MARA agent and I am quite sure you will get the visa.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> Hi Sahil, You can check the following link. http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-if-my-visa-application-is-refused-or-my-visa-is-cancelled If you have already visited the above given link and if it is of no use then I would recommend you to visit www.australiaforum.com and question "Mark Northam" through his own thread "Ask Mark". In my view, he is registered MARA agent based in Australia and world seeks help from him. I have questioned many times when my case was in processing. Basically, your case has become complicated and when you will post a question on his thread, it is possible that he would say that he needs your documents to see and he might ask you to contact him through his official website. He charges heavy fees for consultation and if money is not a concern for you, I would recommend you to go and contact him.


I have spoken to mark a few times. His fees are not too high. He charges on hourly basis (see his website). But he is very frank and will speak the truth on whether anything can be done about a case or not. But once he has written several times in his forums that if DIPB suspects a fraud, they will not grant the visa. May be yours was not but only someone like mark can help you on what are your options now.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

From what I know (and I may be wrong here)- there is no appeal process for offshore candidates. If the OP has received a refusal, the decision is final, and no refund.

This is an extremely disheartening outcome, Sahil. I feel for you.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

let me ask you one thing...did you claim points for your first org employment??



sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

redington said:


> I have spoken to mark a few times. His fees are not too high. He charges on hourly basis (see his website). But he is very frank and will speak the truth on whether anything can be done about a case or not. But once he has written several times in his forums that if DIPB suspects a fraud, they will not grant the visa. May be yours was not but only someone like mark can help you on what are your options now.


 I second you that he is very straight forward and would guide to the right path.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Now after reading this I am bit worried, will they give chance to justify / clarify or they will refuse it straightaway? Or may be his profile picked randomly for thorough screening?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Every profile goes for screening. Depending on the country from where the application is made, it might change though. Onus is on you to prove your points claim within the time frame provided. Contact a MARA guy asap. dont delay it. You might have 28 days to make an appeal or so


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Now after reading this I am bit worried, will they give chance to justify / clarify or they will refuse it straightaway? Or may be his profile picked randomly for thorough screening?


They do give an opportunity to the applicant for the same.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi friends,

Just a bit curious now, do *CO* or *embassies* call to everyone's workplace to confirm employment for claimed points?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just a bit curious now, do *CO* or *embassies* call to everyone's workplace to confirm employment for claimed points?


It is not compulsory for all. If CO don't convince with your provided documents or he identify something wrong in the documents so he do verify. They just match information with provided data


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...



I feel Bad for you. I am sure you get deadline to appeal against the decision in concern forum. You need to hire good MARA agent who can handle your case and represent your stand strongly and Turn decision in your favor. 

Hope is best cure


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

varundev said:


> It is not compulsory for all. If CO don't convince with your provided documents or he identify something wrong in the documents so he do verify. They just match information with provided data


Thanks for your reply mate,

May they verify employment even when your experience is verified by Engineers Australia with a successful skills assessment?:confused2:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Eugenezh said:


> Thanks for your reply mate,
> 
> May they verify employment even when your experience is verified by Engineers Australia with a successful skills assessment?:confused2:


Yes.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


But if they call, will they ask to talk with the person who provided the letter (CEO) or they just can talk with one of employees to confirm employment and duties? 
Personally, I am not with the best relations with some of my colleagues and they may thwart the verification.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...


hi bro Did you receive "invitation to comment" letter from DIBP.

and did you sent them any salary slips or bank statement related to your employment to prove yourself?

i also have received this letter and i am responding them with 46 supportive docs


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...



Hi Sahil

Had you received any Invitation to comment letter?
If yes then could you please tell me after how many days you received this invitation to comment letter after your verification was conducted?


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry buddy
> 
> does your refusal letter have the word "PIC 4020" ?


Hi Yes it does.


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry buddy
> 
> does your refusal letter have the word "PIC 4020" ?


Hi Yes it does. YEs I got to know that's 3 year ban


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> also when you were given 28 days to respond, did you send the extra documents within the 28 days?


Actually I provided them all documents before.. I was not aware that I can provide them a affidavit declaration... Which I provided them later but no use now


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

ice_cool said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> You can check the following link.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help guys.... 
All of you have been helpful through out my journey... It was just that destiny has something else for me ... 

Had a word with MArk, he updated me for overseas application is there is no way I can ask them to do the review now ....
I had a word with Brisbane team they told the same. 

So I think the journey has ended ,though on a bad note...


Still I will like to thank you all who have guided or helped me through out .. and taking time out to answer my queries..


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> From what I know (and I may be wrong here)- there is no appeal process for offshore candidates. If the OP has received a refusal, the decision is final, and no refund.
> 
> This is an extremely disheartening outcome, Sahil. I feel for you.



Although I so wanted that you may not be ...but yes you are right... 

Keeda... thanks... you have been helping and answering people.. 
And all the best for your grant !


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

jpadda001 said:


> hi bro Did you receive "invitation to comment" letter from DIBP.
> 
> and did you sent them any salary slips or bank statement related to your employment to prove yourself?
> 
> i also have received this letter and i am responding them with 46 supportive docs


If you are providing them documents... that's good.. I missed on on that .. That's why missed it... 
All the best for your grant..


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi Sahil
> 
> Had you received any Invitation to comment letter?
> If yes then could you please tell me after how many days you received this invitation to comment letter after your verification was conducted?


20 -25 days after!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Sahil, at the time of visa lodgement or before the CO was assigned or later, had you provided the offer letter, relieving letter, salary statement/bank statement for the tenure in this "small organization"?


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

jelli-kallu said:


> Hi Sahil, at the time of visa lodgement or before the CO was assigned or later, had you provided the offer letter, relieving letter, salary statement/bank statement for the tenure in this "small organization"?


Apart from payslips and bank statements everything .. as salary was in cash!


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sahil1604 said:


> Apart from payslips and bank statements everything .. as salary was in cash!


are you claiming points for this "small Org" tenure? if not, they dont ask for any docs.

sorry for you man!! god bless you.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sahil,
I know that words may not be enough to comfort you at this stage.
Maybe god has something good in store for you. it takes courage to mention these things on the forum as for me after being refused I would have surely exited from the forum as would not be able to face you guys.
your being open may not help you but it would surely help out guys like us here who can surely learn what all things can happen in the VISA stage and how to be carefull.

Hats off to you man.... god bless.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy

Like everybody has said, we cannot even comprehend what it feels like.

Everything happens for a good reason. Maybe you were not meant to be in Australia. Maybe something bad would happen to you there so it just stopped for you. Its all planned and written. 

Mark my words here that I am dead sure you have something better for you and 10 years from now you will chersih that it happened for good. 

You have contributed a lot to this society and everybody is grateful for that.

Acceptance is the best way to defeat all things that happen to you, good or bad.

Cheers mate!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dude, feel sorry for u - i am sure all happens for good. 

Did you claim points for this work experience?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sahil1604 said:


> Apart from payslips and bank statements everything .. as salary was in cash!


Whats the name of this firm mate? 

Sorry to hear about your situation though. Good luck for the future.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

I might suggest something although chance of that happening is less than 0.0001 %. If you are 100000% sure about the docs you gave , gather all supporting documents and raise a case with the immigration minister . That's the only source


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

AM said:


> I might suggest something although chance of that happening is less than 0.0001 %. If you are 100000% sure about the docs you gave , gather all supporting documents and raise a case with the immigration minister . That's the only source


Awesome, yes this is a very good option. Ofcourse one has to be absolutely sure of all documents submitted and it's genuineness...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

I had the same experience with VET assess when they refused my experience. I took up a case with them and got it over turned in 4 hours


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

AM said:


> I had the same experience with VET assess when they refused my experience. I took up a case with them and got it over turned in 4 hours


Bro can you tell me more about this how to raise this case with minister?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Go to immigration minister website , get his contact details and email the I'd


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

AM said:


> Go to immigration minister website , get his contact details and email the I'd


Is that the immigration minister of india or australia -you are talking about?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Of course Australia.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Sahil, you have nothing more to lose now!! Be confident and reach out to the minister, explaining the situation and requesting review of your case! Like AM has mentioned, you will have to reach out to the Australian minister, since he is the guy with authority. Indian ministers won't have a say, anyway!!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Same Situation*



sahil1604 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have been refused visa 189 by CO - due to verification issues in my first organization which was a small industry .
> 
> Embassy guy tried calling at the organization and got some different responses regarding my wrk experience ,also they called director of organization who updated about my experience for exact details he asked to call back to which embassy guy agreed however he did not got a call back.
> ...


Hi Sahil,

Sorry for your rejection of VISA, God might be having some other plan for you I hope.

The experience they couldn't Verify, when was the Experience gained, I have same kind of situation, But my Company has been closed down... But I have the Letters and Salary Slips which i received on the day I left the firm, But this was around 2005 to 2008.

I'm trying to get affidavit from my CEO of the same mentioned place, So everything will be in order for the same...

But can you let me know when the Experience was gained..


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Sorry for your rejection of VISA, God might be having some other plan for you I hope.
> 
> ...


It was in 2006 -2008... you do not have to worry as you can update them that organization is closed. However Mine was a different case as my organization does not maintain records .. The person who picked the phone said I have not worked there ... that caused the whole trouble....


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

sahil1604 said:


> It was in 2006 -2008... you do not have to worry as you can update them that organization is closed. However Mine was a different case as my organization does not maintain records .. The person who picked the phone said I have not worked there ... that caused the whole trouble....


Ohh God.. Thats total rubbish done by your old employer. God will open another better door for you.

Thanks for giving me positive feedback on this..


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

R.P.G said:


> are you claiming points for this "small Org" tenure? if not, they dont ask for any docs.
> 
> sorry for you man!! god bless you.


yes I have


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

suku1809 said:


> hi Sahil,
> I know that words may not be enough to comfort you at this stage.
> Maybe god has something good in store for you. it takes courage to mention these things on the forum as for me after being refused I would have surely exited from the forum as would not be able to face you guys.
> your being open may not help you but it would surely help out guys like us here who can surely learn what all things can happen in the VISA stage and how to be carefull.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words... Yeah though I was a bit hesistant at starting then I thought maybe someone can get help from my experience.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hii sahil 
My really very sad for u r decision.. 

Is they physically visited at your employer or they call them. what was your occupation. 

I am also worried about employment verification... I have uploaded all the documents. today case officer ask for birth certificate for me n my wife. 

I am working with one employer from last 5 years.. my all salary paid in cash.. My employer issue me salary certificate or experience letter. 

worried about employment checks.. how they checks employment physically or tele verification.


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

tankit said:


> Hii sahil
> My really very sad for u r decision..
> 
> Is they physically visited at your employer or they call them. what was your occupation.
> ...


I asked them to go physically.. but they did not .. 
only call!

salary in cash is not problem here.. problem was wrong verifircation at my old office


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hii sahil in my case.. visa officer ask for medical only than we go for medicals. 
I have provided all the docs to them.. Still there is any chance of job verification now. 
m very worried after your case.. what was your occupation buddy.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Is that the immigration minister of india or australia -you are talking about?


Peter Dutton- Immigration Minister. Get his twitter handle and try tweeting him with your case. Although I am afraid that you might not get any positive outcome out of it, but still worth trying.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Although I so wanted that you may not be ...but yes you are right...
> 
> Keeda... thanks... you have been helping and answering people..
> And all the best for your grant !


Sorry about that mate. You should have posted on the forums as soon as you got the 28 days deadline, or sent a PM to seniors here who would have definitely guided you along the right path. There was a similar case long back when an applicant received such a letter because the person (MD) who had given him the reference wasn't in office and whoever they spoke to did not know the applicant. He and the MD immediately took action, drafted a set of letters from the MD as well as other seniors from the office explaining the mix-up and eventually the problem got sorted out, the applicant got his visa. If you would have searched (for instance, some keywords from that intimation email), you would have landed up on that post and got to know how the applicant sorted it out.

Anyways, it is too late now. Nothing much can be done. It is really very unfortunate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tankit said:


> hii sahil in my case.. visa officer ask for medical only than we go for medicals.
> I have provided all the docs to them.. Still there is any chance of job verification now.
> m very worried after your case.. what was your occupation buddy.


Always assume that verification will happen until the case is finalized. Better inform everyone involved about the possibility of receiving a call or email or a personal visit to the office. His occupation is mentioned as System Analyst in his signature.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Hiii Keeda 

Thanx for your reply.... 
one more question is diac perform job verification for all application, or they choose randomly. 
its creating tension day by day.... v

As a employment evidence i have uploaded.. appointment letter, salary certificate.. salary slips. or attendance register. I do not have income tax returns or form 16.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

HI Tankit,
You mentioned case officer asked for birth certificate, didn't you provided any proof upfront? What about cases where people doesn't have birth certificates.
As you are also from India, you know people born before 1989 barely have birth certificate and mostly present passport and 10th Mark sheet for same or PAN card.
Did you provided/uploaded any of the above documents before CO contacted you?

Regards
Smartclick



tankit said:


> Hii sahil
> My really very sad for u r decision..
> 
> Is they physically visited at your employer or they call them. what was your occupation.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tankit said:


> Hiii Keeda
> 
> Thanx for your reply....
> one more question is diac perform job verification for all application, or they choose randomly.
> ...


I don't think it is entirely random. I think they must be doing an initial screening of the documents, and if something suspicious, or out of place, then the application might be going under verification. But, we will never know.

As for evidence of tax payments- use 26AS from incometaxindia website.


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> I don't think it is entirely random. I think they must be doing an initial screening of the documents, and if something suspicious, or out of place, then the application might be going under verification. But, we will never know.
> 
> As for evidence of tax payments- use 26AS from incometaxindia website.


Thanks KeeDa for this note.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a little worried after reading through various emails on the Visa refusal due to Work Experience validation.

Wanted to put forward a few queries and would appreciate if someone can help me clarifying those.

I have got my work experience verified through ACS and for the EOI purpose I have got 2.8 Years of work Ex (There by I get 0 points for my Work Ex). My question is :

1. I have worked for 3 organizations before the current one (None of them in the 2.8 years specified above). Do I need to submit relevant details and documents (Payslips/Offer Letter etc) for all of them, or Can I skip that and upload documents only the current organization? I will in any case upload everything I have but what is some documents are missing for these.. will it be a problem??? 


2. For my current organization , the person who signed on my statutory declaration (Very Senior Guy) has moved out of the organization and keeps very busy in the new job. My Questions:

a) Do I need to provide new contact details for this person .If yes, where and how? Do I Make a new statutory declaration and upload that with new details? or any other thing? I am worried that even if i do it and they call him for verification , he may not answer or ask them to call later which may lead to refusal?

b) Is it mandatory to submit the same document(Statutory Declaration) that I sent for ACS? Can I get the new statutory declaration made and signed off by someone else (New Boss May be) and upload that while uploading documents for Visa?

Thanks in Anticipation.

Regards,
Tarun


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sahil1604 said:


> Thanks for your help guys....
> All of you have been helpful through out my journey... It was just that destiny has something else for me ...
> 
> Had a word with MArk, he updated me for overseas application is there is no way I can ask them to do the review now ....
> ...


I feel sorry for you buddy. This is not the end of the journey ma friend. Its just that you have to take a new route and get along. I wish you all the very best in whatever you do.


----------



## isausdreams (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,
Hi,
I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while
filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

isausdreams said:


> Hi,
> Hi,
> I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while
> filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


If you have not received an invitation yet, correct the EOI, if at all possible. Failing that, you would do well not to submit a visa application if that EOI receives an invite. To apply for a visa with fewer points than you have claimed on the EOI will not work out favourably for you.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

isausdreams said:


> Hi,
> Hi,
> I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while
> filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


You can enter the work experience in the EOI but select as "Not Relevant" and it won't count towards the points. 

*If you have already lodged your visa application then that could be a problem! 
*

Essentially you have received the visa invite on the basis of 70 points when it should have been 60 points which means you have skipped the queue. There is no facility to correct the EOI after the invitation which was wrong in the first place. The form 1023 would have worked IF your EOI was correct and IF you submitted an incorrect answer in the visa process. You can't use it to correct the EOI.
If you have already lodged your application you risk rejection and a 3 year ban. If you withdraw you are safe but lose the visa fees. 

If you haven't lodged simply correct the EOI and it's all good.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

isausdreams said:


> Hi,
> Hi,
> I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while
> filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


I'd suggest you immediately contact a MARA-registered migration agent as you are likely facing a refusal of your visa application. However, a migration agent can assess your situation to see if there is a possibility to salvage your application or at least how to respond to a Natural Justice letter that you will likely receive.


----------



## rahularora (Feb 8, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Peter Dutton- Immigration Minister. Get his twitter handle and try tweeting him with your case. Although I am afraid that you might not get any positive outcome out of it, but still worth trying.


@ Sahil - I am stuck in similar situation wherein my employer gave conflicting information compared to experience certificate and my visa is rejected. I wanted to check did you the try the minister route and if it helped ?

Other senior members - Can this case wherein rejection is due to employment letter discrepancy be appealed in Administrative appellate tribunal (earlier MRT). I asked my agent and he is saying AAT only accepts cases involving spouse visa, character certificate. I am not sure if he is giving me right direction , so wanted to get some inputs. Thanks and appreciate your inputs. Regards Rahul


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rahularora said:


> @ Sahil - I am stuck in similar situation wherein my employer gave conflicting information compared to experience certificate and my visa is rejected. I wanted to check did you the try the minister route and if it helped ?
> 
> Other senior members - Can this case wherein rejection is due to employment letter discrepancy be appealed in Administrative appellate tribunal (earlier MRT). I asked my agent and he is saying AAT only accepts cases involving spouse visa, character certificate. I am not sure if he is giving me right direction , so wanted to get some inputs. Thanks and appreciate your inputs. Regards Rahul


If you're an offshore 189/190 applicant, you do not have any review rights (i.e. cannot appear in front of the AAT)


----------



## rahularora (Feb 8, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> If you're an offshore 189/190 applicant, you do not have any review rights (i.e. cannot appear in front of the AAT)


Thanks for quick reply - So, is there anything that can be done now ? Like application to minister or Ombudsman ?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

rahularora said:


> Thanks for quick reply - So, is there anything that can be done now ? Like application to minister or Ombudsman ?


Did they give you the email Adverse Information received before the rejection? Did you claim points for that experience?


----------



## rahularora (Feb 8, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> Did they give you the email Adverse Information received before the rejection? Did you claim points for that experience?


Yes, i did claim points for that experience. Received adverse notice first and then gave them additional document. However, in the decision, the officer did not give weight to documents provided and rejected the application. 

Rejection letter does not mention how to appeal further


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

rahularora said:


> Yes, i did claim points for that experience. Received adverse notice first and then gave them additional document. However, in the decision, the officer did not give weight to documents provided and rejected the application.
> 
> Rejection letter does not mention how to appeal further


As your application is offshore, there is no appeal available. If they do not give you a 3 yesr ban, you can reapply immediately. And do not use the experience episode that caused you problem this time. Appeal takes lots more time than reapplying, so in your case, it is better to reapply.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rahularora said:


> Thanks for quick reply - So, is there anything that can be done now ? Like application to minister or Ombudsman ?


not much can be done to be honest. If you received a refusal based on PIC 4020, you have to wait the 3 years then reapply.

I know it's too late to say this but, my honest advice to anyone who receives an adverse information notice (based on actual adverse information given in their application, I don't mean those who didn't provide adverse information and received a notice due to an error) is to withdraw the application.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

My job verification was done on 9th of November,the embassy lady called my employer 3 times in 2 weeks and asked different questions from my company regarding me.I think my employer responded some mix answers,however he endorsed that I worked in his company.
Since 3 months have been passed,now my question is:
1)How to check if my verification is OK????
2)Is there still any chance if my verification is still not OK??

Thanks


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> My job verification was done on 9th of November,the embassy lady called my employer 3 times in 2 weeks and asked different questions from my company regarding me.I think my employer responded some mix answers,however he endorsed that I worked in his company.
> Since 3 months have been passed,now my question is:
> 1)How to check if my verification is OK????
> 2)Is there still any chance if my verification is still not OK??
> ...


1. Phone DIBP.
2. Ask DIBP.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> 1. Phone DIBP.
> 2. Ask DIBP.


Yes mate I called them on a number but they intimated me that they don't deal with visa subclass 457 and just advised me to wait and watch :fingerscrossed:
Now I am hunting for experts opinion :confused2:..


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Yes mate I called them on a number but they intimated me that they don't deal with visa subclass 457 and just advised me to wait and watch :fingerscrossed:
> Now I am hunting for experts opinion :confused2:..


I really don't mean this to sound sharp, but the experts are the guys and girls at the DIBP. Closest to them, you might want to consult a MARA registered agent.

Hopefully, forum members will be able to offer an opinion; however, do remember that that doesn't make a forum member an expert, by default.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> My job verification was done on 9th of November,the embassy lady called my employer 3 times in 2 weeks and asked different questions from my company regarding me.I think my employer responded some mix answers,however he endorsed that  I worked in his company.
> Since 3 months have been passed,now my question is:
> 1)How to check if my verification is OK????
> 2)Is there still any chance if my verification is still not OK??
> ...


1- You will either get the visa grant, or get a natural justice notice (notice of intention to consider refusal based on adverse information).

2- It all depends on your situation, what kind of "mix answers" _[sic]_ were given and the content of the notice. 

In some situations I do advise to provide further evidence and contest the NJ Notice, sometimes it's best to withdraw the application and start all over. There is no "one size fits all" solution to such situations


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- You will either get the visa grant, or get a natural justice notice (notice of intention to consider refusal based on adverse information).
> 
> 2- It all depends on your situation, what kind of "mix answers" _[sic]_ were given and the content of the notice.
> 
> In some situations I do advise to provide further evidence and contest the NJ Notice, sometimes it's best to withdraw the application and start all over. There is no "one size fits all" solution to such situations


Thank you for the reply Sir,
Being more specific,my question is:
Is there still any chance if my job verification is not OK??since 3 months have been passed,because my friends say that If there is any issue in job verification,the applicant is intimated through the E-mail immediately within 2 weeks and the department(Case Officer)do not suspend you for months....
Regards:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Thank you for the reply Sir,
> Being more specific,my question is:
> Is there still any chance if my job verification is not OK??since 3 months have been passed,because my friends say that If there is any issue in job verification,the applicant is intimated through the E-mail immediately within 2 weeks and the department(Case Officer)do not suspend you for months....
> Regards:


Honestly I cannot speculate based on your statement of "mix answers"

You will either get the grant, or get an adverse information notice.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Honestly I cannot speculate based on your statement of "mix answers"
> 
> You will either get the grant, or get an adverse information notice.


Thank you Sir.
If you can understand something from the below information....
My Status on Immi account is "Assessment in Progress" and Last Update was "22-Oct-2015".
*Important information*
This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required. For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Thank you Sir.
> If you can understand something from the below information....
> My Status on Immi account is "Assessment in Progress" and Last Update was "22-Oct-2015".
> *Important information*
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required. For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.


The department recently has been taking longer than before for all kinds of applications. I can see that from all my pending applications. 

There is not much you can do now. Just sit and wait for either the grant or a request for further information or an adverse information notice, and then you can act accordingly


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> The department recently has been taking longer than before for all kinds of applications. I can see that from all my pending applications.
> 
> There is not much you can do now. Just sit and wait for either the grant or a request for further information or an adverse information notice, and then you can act accordingly


Thank you Sir,For your kind info


----------



## shnasj (Feb 22, 2016)

*Need an opinion*



TheExpatriate said:


> sorry buddy
> 
> does your refusal letter have the word "PIC 4020" ?


hi there,
I hope you are doing great.

I have a question regarding relevant Australian employment. As I have applied for 189 visa on 22 January 2016,and provided all the necessary documents regarding my Australian employment which was approved by Engineers Australia on 19 January 2016.Firstly I provided employment reference, tax return,and Pay G certificate on immi account.




But on 2nd of February, case officer asked me additional information regarding employment evidence ,

he wrote evidence can include ,but not limited to 

1.All the payslips covering my claimed employment tenure .

2.Superannuation details




So in reply I attached all my payslips and superannuation details (online pages from Australian super website).

again I have received an email from CO ,which says they need further information ​regarding my claim period of employment in Australia because previous information provided is not sufficient. As I have worked in Australia from 09/9/2014 to 4/12/15 with one employer .I already provide them with all the information I had such as ,Pay G certificate, Pay Slips, Tax Document, Employment Reference. Now they have asked me for initial contract or job offer letter ,which I never signed with my employer at the time of joining ,it was just verbal contract and I worked there for over a year, and he wrote me reference according to my job duties which I performed during my tenure with them.




Could you please tell me what would be my best option? or can I write my them the statutory declaration explaining that I never signed a written contract with my employer at that the time of joining.

Regards


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

shnasj said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> > sorry buddy
> ...


Did you get the grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> Did you get the grant?


The member you are asking a question has not logged into the forum for over 4 years
Don’t expect him to reply
Look for other threads for your questions 
It’s always wise to check when a member last logged in, if responding to a old thread

Cheers


----------

